# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  CargoPod, self-driving mini-truck, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Contributors:

Transport Research Laboratory (TRL)

Oxbotica

Ocado Technology

----------


## Airicist

UK's first autonomous deliveries - CargoPod

Published on Jun 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

UK First: Autonomous grocery delivery trials in Greenwich

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> The TRL-led GATEway Project together with Ocado Technology (a division of Ocado, the world’s largest online-only supermarket) has trialled the UK’s first trials of an autonomous CargoPod vehicle around the Berkeley Homes, Royal Arsenal Riverside development in the Royal Borough of Greenwich.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This UK supermarket could beat Amazon to self-driving grocery deliveries"
British supermarket Ocado conducted its first trials using autonomous vehicles this week

by James Vincent
June 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

UK's first driverless grocery delivery

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Ocado Technology has successfully trialled driverless grocery deliveries in partnership with the GATEway Project, TRL, and Oxbotica. 
> 
> The trial took place in London over two weeks, using an electric self-driving van called CargoPod.

----------

